# Caterware Stocking



## rosalina (Apr 1, 2010)

[h2]Hi All.

I'm brand new to catering and I'm trying to get my storage room stocked with supplies so that I'm ready to roll once a contract is signed.

Please advise what size and types of disposable serving pieces (platters, bowls, tongs, etc.) I will use most to cater parties of say 25-75 people. There are so many options available that it's mind boggling and I don't want to waste $$ making mistakes. Please help.

I truly appreciate your support. These boards are invaluable!

Cheers!

Rosalina[/h2]


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

I ran a high-end catering business for some 10 years and published a highly successful book on catering, revised now three times and translated into 5 languages, that I recommend. Everything you need is in it including a list of equipment. It was written specifically for small-business caterers: Start and Run a Catering Business. 
Available on Amazon.com but at this moment there are two copies on eBay (I am selling my extras). Or you can send me payment and I ship a signed copy to you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It all depends on what types of foods.Each function is different. Trick is don t' order to much of any one kind. Base it on what that particular gig gets.. This way you will spend less and not have your $ tied up in storeroom inventory that you may not use for a year.


----------

